# NETATALK / AFP on Gentoo

## paziu

Hello Everybody,

I am running netatalk package to provide AFP for OSX users, along with SAMBA,

After a successful login to the system, when trying to connect to an AFP:// share, I am getting a name/password window/prompt - I basically need to re-type the same authentication as when logging in to the OSX client.

When using SMB:// it does not prompt and the specific user gets authenticated correctly.

It looks like, SMB re-sends the authentication, but when using AFP, OSX does not ( looked in the log files - there is no login/password being sent... no trace of an authentication >before< retyping the L/P  )

Question: is there a way to make OSX re-send the user/password when connecting to a remote AFP share?

Thank you and have a good day,

Mike

----------

